# beretta 96 reliable as 92?



## big dutchman (Jan 9, 2007)

new guy here, i am looking for a solid 40 cal pistol primarily for defence purposes. requirements are full sized and sa/da. i've had my 92fs for many years without an issue of any type, is the 96fs as reliable?


----------



## Spenser (Nov 6, 2006)

My experience with a 96 was pretty positive. It handles the .40 round pretty well, must be the metal frame. Darned accurate as well. The one I messed with was a DAO, but it never jammed. 

The barrel ended up with a bulge in it from a hot reload, but that wasn't the gun's fault at all. And I put 50 rounds through it without noticing the problem. The gun shot accurately despite all that. Impressive, I thought. 

I put another barrel on it, and ended up selling it. A regret of mine.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I'm not a real fan of the 40 cal, but it should be the same.

I will tell ya 1 thing - I personally wouldn't buy the PX4 at the moment because I don't think its as nice as my P99 - but while the 9mm version was just ho hum, the 40 cal version really surprised me. I think this is where the roytating barrel shines.

Shooting a 40 cal PX4 - it felt like a 9mm. I was very surprised. I even looked at the gun again to make sure I hadn't made a mistake


----------



## reconNinja (Sep 26, 2006)

what is a hot reload? 

Glock .40


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

reconNinja said:


> what is a hot reload?
> 
> Glock .40


making the round a little more powerful than stock rounds... higher pressure.


----------



## KingAirDriver (Aug 13, 2006)

I've got a 96FS, bought it NIB, and it has never let me down. I haven't had any work done on it at all and it has been incredibly reliable. I wouldn't hesitate to buy it again and I'll definitely never sell it! :smt023


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

I've got a 96 and it's had a total of 47K rounds through it so far with no problems. It's a good gun, you'll like it. :smt023


----------



## Spenser (Nov 6, 2006)

reconNinja said:


> what is a hot reload?
> 
> Glock .40


What Ship said, but I would add that it was dumb owner who put one through his gun.

It wasn't SUPPOSED to be a hot reload:smt083


----------



## big dutchman (Jan 9, 2007)

that's good to hear. i was a little hesitant since i hadn't heard nearly as much about the 96 compared to the 92. is there any kind of reliability differences between the standard 96fs and the 96 brigadier version? anyone know if you can get 357sig conversion barrels for it? the 357sig is a mean round, but i can't afford to shoot it all the time.


----------



## Spartan (Jan 1, 2007)

2400 said:


> I've got a 96 and it's had a total of 47K rounds through it so far with no problems. It's a good gun, you'll like it. :smt023


47k?! Wow.

I have a 96 Inox Vertec. I don't shoot it that much and basically bought it because I've always wanted one, and when I found out the 96 was being discontinued, I bought one before they were difficult to find. I've only had it for about a month and a half, but a friend and I put 100 rounds though it a week or so after I bought it with no issues.


----------



## BacSi (Jan 22, 2007)

*96 and 92*

Have both in the Vertec variant and they both shoot equallly well. Really like them both and put themm through their paces.:numbchuck:


----------

